# How to keep homemade pita chips & ? about freezing hummus?



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm making homemade pita chips and hummus for post partum. I stuck the hummus in the freezer...is that okay? I put it in small portions (gladware)...can I just pull it out and let it defrost? Is it all right to heat it a little when I do want to defrost? And how can I keep the pita chips? I am not sure how long they will stay good in a ziplock bag. Should I freeze the pitas and make/have someone else make the pita chips after I have the baby? I'm due in a week and a half but since I'm a first time mom am bracing myself to go late.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I`m sure pita chips would freeze fine. Do you have a vaccume sealer or know anyone with one? You could vaccume seal the chips and then they could stay in your pantry for months.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

Hummus freezes fine. I'd probably just let it sit in the frig a couple days to thaw (depending on the size of the container), I've found it keeps well in the frig, I actually have a current batch that has been in the frig almost 2 weeks. I wouldn't say always push it that long, but it doesn't seem highly perishable to me.

We love dipping veggies in hummus, although carrots are the current favorite, we've done sliced zucchini, sliced sweet potato, celery, and maybe a few more. Sliced veggies don't stay good in the frig as long as the hummus, but I bet you could still get 4-5 days. And I hope you've got someone who could slice them for you and keep you stocked up after the little one arrives!


----------



## CalaRei (Mar 10, 2008)

I froze teeny cuplets of hummus and use it in lunches or picnics. If you're outside, it thaws by lunchtime (not so much in an officey controlled environment.) I used those silicone cupcake cups. It was a nice portion.


----------

